# prayingmantis body parts



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

Il start it off with this is poor shot i took today..full zoom with the mpe-65 and i think it was 20 or 30%crop..I couldn't measure how small it is cause i lost my dam tap measure but its really small..this is a shot of a peacock mantis front foot..This must be why there so good and climbing.

*Click to enlarge*


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one... here,s a request: the small eyes on the head of a grandis  can ya zoom in on one? go for it muhahahaha :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

*giant asian females teeth*


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> *giant asian females teeth*i like it


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

giant asian mouth


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

giant asian claws


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> giant asian mouth


hairy and scary^^


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

cersus i think? griffin


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## woo boo hui wan (Mar 4, 2008)

great shots as usual, i like the giant Asian teeth one the best.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

woo boo hui wan said:


> great shots as usual, i like the giant Asian teeth one the best.


yer me to..that ones a cracker.


----------



## bill krut (Mar 4, 2008)

Mantis Butts! haha. those teeth are nasty!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2008)

I think they're called mandibles as mantids don't have teeth.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 4, 2008)

Rick said:


> I think they're called mandibles as mantids don't have teeth.


i just dont know the names..if u know the names feal free to edit the post and name them..i would but i was unsure to what they where..i think this could be a helpful thread.il get some shots of there light and dark sensors tomorrow..what ever there called..lol


----------

